# Favorite part of cubing history?



## kirtpro (Apr 30, 2012)

Simple question, what's your favorite thing that's happened in cubing?
e.g.
DIY Kits being produced
Creation of CFOP/Roux/another method
A certain competition
Feliks getting a heap of records
A certain time barrier being broken
etc.

For me it would be the time when the Guhong was first taking over as plenty of people's main cube


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 30, 2012)

That time when like 10 BLD WRs were broken In like 5 weeks.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 30, 2012)

DaYan GuHong.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 30, 2012)

This guy called Kirt getting his sub 10 at worlds.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 30, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> This guy called Kirt getting his sub 10 at worlds.


 
nawww thank you


----------



## LarsN (Apr 30, 2012)

The 5x5x5 final at worlds last year. I saw it on live stream. Just awesome!

And the only ever danish 3x3x3 world record, set by Jess Bonde. Which in denmark is simply refered to as Epic ...


----------



## Godmil (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe that weekend when Feliks and Rowe both beat the Long standing 7.08 WR. Then the subsequent weeks/months when Feliks kept knocking it down further.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 30, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Simple question, what's your favorite thing that's happened in cubing?
> e.g.
> DIY Kits being produced
> Creation of CFOP/Roux/another method
> ...



All the above would not have happened if the cube had not been invented:
Thus: *the invention of the cube*


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 30, 2012)

My first ever sub 20 time 19.99 seconds, a very nice feeling to get a solve under 20 seconds.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't been on the cubing scene for very long (~15 months) so there's not really much I can say beside I loved the 5x5 Worlds final, but especially Mats breaking sub-30 on 4x4, and the recent explosion of BLD WRs. GO Marcell!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 30, 2012)

the speedsolvingrubikscube group


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 30, 2012)

7.08 and the breaking of 7.08


----------



## jla (Apr 30, 2012)

5x5 finals at worlds last year


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That time when like 10 BLD WRs were broken In like 5 weeks.



lol When was that?

And to answer the question, I'd definitely say WC 2011 5x5 finals and also Faz getting 4BLD WR last year. Nobody expected that


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 30, 2012)

7.08 not only being broken, but also being destroyed


----------



## Godmil (Apr 30, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> lol When was that?


I think he's meaning now.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 30, 2012)

2nd round of 4x4 in worlds last year, when both Feliks and Contardi broke the WR avg..


----------



## Bapao (Apr 30, 2012)

The GuHong.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 30, 2012)

Godmil said:


> I think he's meaning now.



If that's so than he is definitely exaggerating - by a lot. To be specific, only *4* were broken if you count since Marcell's 5bld 7:59.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 30, 2012)

Erik's 7.08 probably. That's what motivated me to start seriously practicing. I remember I used to think that all the fast solvers saw God's algorithm and that's how they solved so fast lol.


----------



## PandaCuber (Apr 30, 2012)

When they invented the cube.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 30, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> If that's so than he is definitely exaggerating - by a lot. To be specific, only *4* were broken if you count since Marcell's 5bld 7:59.



Ok, I guess I'm mistaken, just felt like there were a lot of bld WR's recently


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 30, 2012)

Zborowski and Bruchem trying to push our methods further with ZB/ZZ 2003-2006


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Now, Worlds 07, competing, shengshou cubes, the smell of new cubesmith tiles.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 30, 2012)

When Michael Womack started posting on the forums.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

When I started cubing... Derrr.



Specs112 said:


> When Michael Womack started posting on the forums.



This was good as well.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 30, 2012)

Either....

Matyas cheating exposure
Erik's 7.08
Rowe's first sub-60 BLD
release of V-cubes
Ryan's sub-15 OH WR (only WR I witnessed)


----------



## tx789 (Apr 30, 2012)

The invention Of the cube 

My frist and only comp do far (where I meet faz it was 2010)

Getting a sub 15 single of 14.75 and a sub 20 avg of 5 unofficaly


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Apr 30, 2012)

right about now since so many world records have been broken


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 30, 2012)

i havent seen a world competitoin before so i cant say anything on that. but to answer your question,(in terms of myself), either finally learning full PLL, or finally getting a sub-20 pb over spring break of 19.78s.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Apr 30, 2012)

The invention of the cube and the DaYan GuHong.


----------



## Sillas (Apr 30, 2012)

- Invention of the cube
- Creation of CFOP and Roux
- 19/september/2010 even now.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely the 5 X 5 at worlds last year. It started with a casual sub 1 and kept going down...


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 30, 2012)

The awkward transition from the type C/ Type DII (Some type F) era Into the Type AV/ Type FII era

Then the same awkward debates between the Guhong vs FII/AV

(The Imma just stick to my type FII since the guhong doesn't seem that great posts are funny to reminisce on)


----------



## cubernya (Apr 30, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Definitely the 5 X 5 at worlds last year. It started with a casual sub 1 and kept going down...


 
Couldn't agree more with WC2011 5x5 finals


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 30, 2012)

God's number


----------



## VP7 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dec 7, 1981


----------



## Kian (Apr 30, 2012)

3x3 finals at Worlds 2011. The atmosphere was unreal. (5x5 finals at Worlds is a close second)


----------



## Andreaillest (May 1, 2012)

Official Sub 10 average.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 1, 2012)

That time when some average guys decided to start this thing called the World Cube Association.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 1, 2012)

I remember back when fazrulz1 was a nub over on the MasterTheCube forums. He had a cool avatar.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2012)

Speedsolving.com


----------



## Bob (May 1, 2012)

Dene said:


> Speedsolving.com


 
lmao. I remember the pushback from the Yahoo community when the transition was made.


----------



## balloon6610 (May 1, 2012)

When i went to my first competition


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (May 1, 2012)

well, not really history yet, but I love what ShengShou is doing lately.
first with the 8X8 then with a cubic 7.. They make great cubes for very fair prices. I think most of their cubes rival, if not surpass other leading companies in most sizes.
I'm counting on SS to release a cubic 9, and any 10!


----------



## JackJ (May 1, 2012)

Probably the 9.21 average or 5.66 single.

Or the Haiyan deal and the Chilean clock guy. Pretty interesting.


----------



## JianhanC (May 1, 2012)

Balint's series of WRs.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 1, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Erik's 7.08 probably. That's what motivated me to start seriously practicing. I remember I used to think that all the fast solvers saw God's algorithm and that's how they solved so fast lol.


 
Yeah, back then when I was still a nub I thought the pros memorized _every_ single possible position on the cube (didn't know there were over 43 quintillion back then ).


----------



## fastcubesolver (May 1, 2012)

Sitting in front of Rowe when he got his 6.94 a little while after Feliks broke the WR was a pretty bizarre yet awesome experience.


----------



## Bob (May 1, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> Sitting in front of Rowe when he got his 6.94 a little while after Feliks broke the WR was a pretty bizarre yet awesome experience.


 
I judged that solve. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Endgame (May 1, 2012)

My favourite part in cubing history is Rubik's hype in the 80s.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 1, 2012)

DaYan GuHong.


----------



## Rune (May 1, 2012)

When the cubes became to sale. (1980).


----------

